# HMPK male for adoption



## Nova betta

I have this HMPK male that I got as a rescue about a month ago. He has recovered and is healthy and active! He's in my hospital tank which is small for him long term so I would love to find him a home and get another sick betta to rehabilitate in his place. I just ask you pay for shipping which will be 15$ for USPS priority. I can only ship him in the United States.


----------

